# So who is your pick republican candidate?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, I'm not sure yet. I'm only sure that i am for ABBO (any body but Obama) in 2012.

I was tagging along on an elk hunt last week in Montana, but I got most of the high points of the debates on satellite radio. I have a few problems with all of them, but then a pile of problems with Obama, so next fall is no contest.

First off I don't want anyone from the good old boy crowd. You know like Romney and his Massachusetts health care. That also includes Gingrich even though he makes perfect sense and has more brains than any democrat I have seen in my lifetime. I wish he had followed through with Contract with America, but after winning he acted as if he had lost. The democrats stopped him at every turn.
I still like Perry, Cain, and Bachmann. I think the media would kill Bachmann just like they did Palin. Evidently that sexist attitude the liberals talk about is their own and not conservatives. 
Perry bothers me about being soft on illegal aliens. However, that's not as bad as Romney's health care ball and chain. Cain I don't know well enough yet. I do know that Cain will have to be good because conservatives will not vote for him just because he is black like the racist liberals have done in the past. 

So tell me guys what your thoughts are.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Perry was Al Gore's campaign manager. He had to be 50 something before he saw the light.What a bunch of crap this guy is blowing.He jumped to the Republican party to win not because of convictions.Free education for the children of illegals? 
Romney learned from his mistakes in Mass. He is honest ,intelligent and electable.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Christie...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hear some stories about Christie and gun control. What can you tell me about that? Simple rumor or is he a little anti second amendment?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> He is honest


NOBODY will get elected like that! :wink:

Perry is a flash in the pan. We'll watch as the press eats him for lunch very soon. I haven't seen anything from anyone yet that gets my attention. We better hope a conservative materializes that can court the mainstream media somehow. Otherwise, all this economic and employment turmoil will be shovelled right into the republican's lap.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It doesn't matter who we like. The liberal media will decide just like McCain. He was their darling until he became the canidate then they started putting a knife in his back.

Right now I like Herman Cain.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> We better hope a conservative materializes that can court the mainstream media somehow.


  Still having fantasies at your age are you?  



> Otherwise, all this economic and employment turmoil will be shovelled right into the republican's lap.


There is no doubt the media will shovel as much as they can into the republicans lap. We just have to hope that the average American is not that dumb, or willing to parasitize the working taxpayer. Perhaps those youth that Ryan told us elected Obama have grown more intelligent in the past couple of years.  Perhaps even Ryan has seen the enormous errors of his intellect.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> We just have to hope that the average American is not that dumb, or willing to parasitize the working taxpayer


I've been hoping that for years. Along with hoping I would grow stronger and faster as I age.

Unfortunately it appears neither hope is getting the proper attention from the appropriate places :wink:


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I do need to look into Cain more. Though I am concerned with the potential repercussions of a more libertarian approach, I am leaning towards Ron Paul. I think he's been more consistent than the others.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would like to stay away from establishment republicans. You know the ones that belong to the good old boy club and try to tell us that a conservative can no longer win an election. I was happy to hear Rush agree with me the other day on the radio. 

I don't like Romney at all. Newt Gingrich is one of the most intelligent people in Washington, but he is establishment republican. I would like some new blood with conservative values.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

tigerdog I am with you with Cain, he says a lot of good stuff but can the produce in the end. He needs a close look! One thing is for sure we need someone that can beat obamie, he has lots and lots of money to buy votes with.

At times I think you coould run a dog catcher against obamie and the dog catcher would win, but it scares me that he might get in again. uke:

Matter of fact the local dog catcher here would be much better than him!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ron Paul or Herman Cain


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

Huntsman. With a name like that, he can't be all bad.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Rand Paul should be approached and explored further.A possible hope in a morass of mediocrity and misfits.He possibly could appeal to the younger,easily influenced crowd.

http://paul.senate.gov/


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I am still checking out Herman Cain, here is some info on him, check it out and let us know what you think!

What you may not know about Herman Cain who is running for president....

He's not a career politician (in fact he has never held political office). He's known as a pizza guy, but there's a lot more to him. He's also a computer guy, a banker guy, and a rocket scientist guy.

Here's his bio:

Bachelor's degree in Mathematics. Master's degree in Computer Science.

Mathematician for the Navy, where he worked on missile ballistics (making him a rocket scientist). ]
Computer systems analyst for Coca-Cola. VP of Corporate Data Systems and Services for Pillsbury (this is the top of the ladder in the computer world, being in charge of information systems for a major corporation).

All achieved before reaching the age of 35. Since he reached the top of the information systems world, he changed careers!

Business Manager. Took charge of Pillsbury's 400 Burger King restaurants in the Philadelphia area, which were the company's poorest performers in the country. Spent the first nine months learning the business from the ground up, cooking hamburger and yes, cleaning toilets. After three years he had turned them into the company's best 
performers.

Godfather's Pizza CEO. Was asked by Pillsbury to take charge of their Godfather's Pizza chain (which was on the verge of bankruptcy). He made it profitable in 14 months. In 1988 he led a buyout of the Godfather's Pizza chain from Pillsbury. He was now the owner of a restaurant chain. Again he reached the top of the ladder of another industry. 
He was also chairman of the National Restaurant Association during this time. This is a group that interacts with government on behalf of the restaurant industry, and it gave him 
political experience from the non-politician side.

Having reached the top of a second industry, he changed careers again!

Adviser to the Federal Reserve System. Herman Cain went to work for the Federal Reserve Banking System advising them on how monetary policy changes would affect American businesses. Chairman of the Kansas City Federal Reserve Bank. He worked his way up to the chairmanship of a regional Federal Reserve bank. This is only one step below the chairmanship of the entire Federal Reserve System (the top banking position in the country). This position allowed him to see how monetary policy is made from the inside, and understand the political forces that impact the monetary system.

After reaching the top of the banking industry, he changed careers for a fourth time!

Writer and public speaker. He then started to write and speak on leadership. His books include Speak as a Leader, CEO of Self, Leadership is Common Sense, and They Think You're Stupid. Radio Host.

Around 2007-after a remarkable 40 year career-he started hosting a radio show on WSB in Atlanta (the largest talk radio station in the country).

He did all this starting from rock bottom (his father was a chauffeur and his mother was a maid). When you add up his accomplishments in his life-including reaching the top of three unrelated industries: information systems, business management, and banking-

STACK THAT UP AGAINST THE 'COMMUNITY ORGANIZER'....

Herman Cain may have the most impressive resume of anyone that has run 
for the presidency in the last half century.


----------

